# Oklahoma Surplus Auction has some firearms for sale. Need to have dealers license.



## Voodoo (Jun 7, 2010)

https://www.ok.gov/dcs/surplus/auction/search_list.php

https://www.ok.gov/dcs/surplus/auction/view_listing.php?item_seq=20626&listing_seq=31458

https://www.ok.gov/dcs/surplus/auction/view_listing.php?item_seq=20624&listing_seq=31456

https://www.ok.gov/dcs/surplus/auction/view_listing.php?item_seq=20623&listing_seq=31455

https://www.ok.gov/dcs/surplus/auction/view_listing.php?item_seq=20621&listing_seq=31453

https://www.ok.gov/dcs/surplus/auction/view_listing.php?item_seq=20622&listing_seq=31452

https://www.ok.gov/dcs/surplus/auction/view_listing.php?item_seq=20625&listing_seq=31457


----------

